# Forex Explained



## jtmlee (11 June 2010)

Has anyone heard of this education company promoting their proprietary methods of trading? I went to a recent seminar which seems ok for someone wanting to learn to trade forex but needs a helping hand.

It cost $4K for 2 day course and you get proprietary indicators to trade mechanically and free life time support on MT4. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## professor_frink (11 June 2010)

Hi jtmlee,

Just had a look at their site and thought I'd post a couple of things(never heard of them before you posted)

From their site:



> Day 1 comprises of the following modules -
> 
> - Forex Basics
> - Choosing a Broker
> ...




You can get most of the basics from here:

http://www.babypips.com/school/

For an introduction to charting, have a look here:

http://www.investopedia.com/university/technical/

You can find some interesting ideas of indicators here(there are lots more but this is a good start)

http://www.trading-naked.com/Articles_and_Reprints.htm

http://www.trading-naked.com/Setups.htm

Pivot points:

http://www.tradejuice.com/forex/pivot-point-trading-mm.htm

http://www.fxstreet.com/forex-tools/pivot-point-calculator/



> Day 2 builds on the principles taught on day 1 teaching the following -
> 
> - Building a Personal Trading Plan
> - Entry Conditions
> ...




http://www.trading-naked.com/Articles_and_Reprints.htm

There are a lot of articles on that page that will go into this side of things. Have a search around the forum here and you should be able to find most of these topics covered by people here too.

Really no need to go and spend thousands to be taught most of this stuff when you can get it all for free


----------



## elbabam (28 July 2010)

Professor is right. A friend of mine did the course. Nothing you can't learn for free if you take the time do your research properly.

Cheers


----------



## Joe Blow (28 July 2010)

This thread is now being closed and any further discussion of Forex Explained on ASF is now prohibited.

An individual with an email address directly associated with Forex Explained posted in this thread this evening posing as someone who had been to one of their seminars and was considering doing their course. At no point did this person reveal their association with the company. We do not tolerate this kind of unethical and deliberately deceptive behaviour at ASF and we have now permanently suspended this person's account.


----------

